# alfalfa



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

If you plant alfalfa from seed in the early spring, does it mature enough to flower the first season?


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

not really. We plant alfalfa with a cover crop like oats, barley or wheat. The second year it will flower if you give it enough nutritents, but it is still "skimpy". The third year will do better.


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

It will bloom where your at the first year if you fertilize it right, second year will be the best and if you can find a farmer to cut it for you after the bloom you can get two or three blooms off it. 

Camp


----------

